# Snapshots of Summer '07



## George Farmer (18 Aug 2007)

I know most of our summer has been wet but hereâ€™s a broad selection of photos taken over the last eight weeks or so that hopefully help to reflect the nice time Iâ€™ve had, so far.

Camera â€“ Nikon P4 compact.

*A slice from my back garden*




*Flower*




*Hollyhock, close-up*




*Cows!*




*River Welland, Stamford*




*Local reservoir by dusk*




*Hardscape, anyoneâ€¦*




*Steven Chong and Jeremy Gay in the PFK office*




*Florence Farmer, 2 (and tired)*


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (18 Aug 2007)

hehe love the shots mate, particularly the holyhocks


----------



## Maximumbob (18 Aug 2007)

nice pictures... I'm definitly gona have to get my camera fixed now.


----------



## zig (18 Aug 2007)

Excellent George, garden looks amazing.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## oldwhitewood (19 Aug 2007)

Great pictures old boy.  8)


----------



## TDI-line (16 Nov 2007)

Nice work as usual.


----------

